# UTF-8 console fonts (Empfehlungen)

## subclasser

Hallo, da ich mir momentan den UTF-8 Migration Guide anschaue, frage ich mich natürlich, welche geeigneten Schriftarten es dafür gibt. Ich habe im Forum gesucht, habe aber nicht wirklich viele Empfehlungen gefunden.

Momentan verwende ich

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

Ich freue mich über Alternativen und Empfehlungen  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

Die Terminus-Fonts (sind im Portage) bringen halbwegs nett aussehende Konsolen- und X-Fonts mit UTF-8 Fähigkeiten.

----------

## MrIch

lohnt sich utf überhaupt?

----------

## Säck

Was muss ich dann bei CONSOLEFONTS eintragen? 

CONSOLEFONTS="terminus" geht nicht.

danke

@MrIch

hmm, kommt ganz auf dich an.  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

diese utf8 migration guide wo gibts den denn?

mfg

----------

## Säck

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml ist aber auf englisch. wenn man ein wenig sucht, findet man sicher auch ne deutsche version

----------

## Stormkings

hier findet sich eine deutsche version: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

----------

## gabelhonz

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/presentations/UTF-8.pdf

gruß

----------

## psyqil

 *Säck wrote:*   

> Was muss ich dann bei CONSOLEFONTS eintragen? 
> 
> CONSOLEFONTS="terminus" geht nicht.

 Such Dir was aus:

```
less /usr/share/doc/terminus-font-4.12/README.gz
```

----------

## Squiddle

terminus ist aber nicht utf-8 fähig oder wie kann ich 

```
2.4. Legend.

names   mappings                covered codepage(s)

ter-1*  iso01, iso15, cp1252    ISO8859-1, ISO8859-15, Windows-1252

ter-2*  iso02, cp1250           ISO8859-2, Windows-1250

ter-9*  iso09, cp1254           ISO8859-9, Windows-1254

ter-c*  cp1251, iso05           Windows-1251, ISO8859-5

ter-d*  iso13, cp1257           ISO8859-13, Windows-1257

ter-g*  iso16                   ISO8859-16

ter-i*  cp437                   IBM-437

ter-k*  koi8r                   KOI8-R

ter-m*  mik                     Bulgarian-MIK

ter-p*  pt154                   Paratype-PT154

ter-u*  koi8u                   KOI8-U

ter-v*  all listed above,       all listed above, Paratype-PT254,

        pt254 etc. (if you      Macintosh-Ukrainian, KOI8-U/E/F and

        have such mappings)     IBM-852/855/866, 8 foreground colors

```

 aus der Doku interpretieren?

----------

## beejay

Oh...  :Embarassed: 

Scheiss Früjahrsmüdigkeit... irgendwie bin ich nicht so ganz auf der Hoehe - ich hatte mich in der Erinnerung gewiegt, dass terminus auch Unicode könnte. :Confused: 

----------

## friedegott

Wenn terminus-font kein UTF8 kann, wie ist dann dieser Auszug aus der README

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Linux console.
> 
> - sizes         6x12, 8x14, 8x16, 12x24, 10x20, 14x28 and 16x32
> ...

 

sowie der explizite Hinweise in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml , dass terminus-font mit UF8 zurecht käme zu interpretieren?  :Smile: 

----------

## subclasser

 *Quote:*   

> Terminus Font is designed for long (8 and more hours per day) work with computers. Version 4.12 contains 603 characters, covering code pages ISO8859-1/2/5/9/13/15/16, Windows-1250/1251/1252/1254/1257, IBM-437/852/855/866, KOI8-R/U/E/F, Bulgarian-MIK, Paratype-PT154/PT254, Macintosh-Ukrainian and Esperanto, and also the vt100 and xterm pseudographic characters.

 

Soweit auf der offiziellen Seite. Ich habe jetzt auf jeden Fall mein urxvt auf die Terminal Font umgestellt, schoen aussehen tut sie ja auch (und 603 verschiedene Zeichen sind ja auch nicht schlecht)  :Smile: 

Bin bisher ganz zufrieden mit meinen UTF-8 System. Nur ein paar Probleme sind noch ungeloest:

- In GTK-Applikationen kann ich keine Umlaute mehr eintippen. Gleiches gilt fuer alle Tasten, die mit dead keys angesprochen werden. Im Terminal funktioniert alles nach dem Einspielen des Patches von der Seite http://chris.heathens.co.nz/linux/utf8.html perfekt.

- Manche Programme in der Konsole scheinen ihre Ausgaben nicht in UTF-8 zu machen, fuer Sonderzeichen erhalte ich andere Zeichen

- Wenn ich von einer virtuellen Konsole (ueber die graphischen in X funktioniert alles perfekt) Programme laufen lasse, die die ncurses Bibliothek benuetzen, erhalte ich auch Buchstabensalat (scheint mit dem oberen Problem zusammenzuhaengen)

Ich habe bisher meine Dateien noch nicht auf das UTF-8 Format konvertiert, evtl. haengen die falschen Ausgaben ja noch damit zusammen. Der Umstieg ist auf jeden Fall noch kein Kinderspiel  :Smile: 

----------

